# Mini donks and big horses



## jdomep (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you have them together? Are the buddies across a fence?


----------



## minimule (Jan 26, 2005)

My mini Jack and my 16hh QH "play" with each other across the fence. I don't turn the big guy out with the little ones because he likes to chase small things. He was started in team roping ...... They do like to play though. Kilroy will bite BeBops legs or flank and Beep will just stand there and squeal like a girl. He won't move away though. He will even walk over and start picking at Kilroy to get him going.


----------



## Driving4fun (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a 4 yr old mini donkey jack in with my QH they love each other. They will even stall together. They play but never had my QH try to hurt him. He is a gelding. Donkey is a stud. My QH gets very upset if he can not see the donkey at all times! They eat together, graze together, and will run for shelter if it rains together!




Actually, the donkey is the one that can get rough, my mini gelding hates him! So he does better with the big guy!


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 27, 2005)

jdomep,

Sorry can't answer your question but I just must add this:

Driving4fun,

That is a gorgeous picture!! A beautiful donkey and a very precious beautiful little girl!!

You need to put that on Equuisite!!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 27, 2005)

What are Donkeys good for.........Well, I think that picture says it all!!


----------



## Driving4fun (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks all!

That is my daughter who will be 4 in Feb. The donkey turns 4 this spring. He is the daddy to two mini mules I have. He loves my daughter and trust her more than anyone here. Sometimes when he knows I am after him to put him up he will not let me catch him, so daughter will say "I'll get him mom" she walks right up to him, grabs him by his nose band on his halter, leads him right in the stall. It's so funny!



It's like he turns and looks at me and says HAHA! He hates to be stalled! But he will do anything for her. She rides him, leads him, showed him in halter last summer and got first place. He follows her everywhere on her 4-wheeler, stays with her everywhere she goes in the pasture.

And he is still a stud! We will probably geld him in the spring though, because she wants to show him more and I will just feel better with him being gelded go other places. We love him alot! He is the biggest character and gets into everything!!!

He is the best pal my daughter has!!


----------



## jdomep (Jan 28, 2005)

Obviously the feeling is mutual! What a lucky couple


----------



## Love my donkeys (Jan 29, 2005)

My jack and my daughters QH hated each other. Vern (the jack) would wait all day at the fence waiting for the QH to come up to the fence and then lunge at the horse. We sold the QH as my daughter went off to university and things are much quiter out in the pasture. The jack now plays with the jennies instead of guarding them.


----------



## hamdamster (Jan 31, 2005)

I have two 15 h horses in with my mini jack. The gelding loves him and the donkey plays pretty hard with him. It's so funny, the jack is an ankle biter. He bites the geldings ankles then runs in between his legs and rears up and tries to bite the gelding on the neck. The gelding just stands there and takes it. The mare doesn't like him very much, but she wouldn't hurt him, she just pins her ears and he goes the other way. He was in with big horse so long that when I got some mini mares the jack was so scared of them he ran through the fence to get away from them, they just wanted to smell him



!! He finally got used to them.


----------

